# Interruptor controlado por wifi



## cibernator (Ene 6, 2014)

he buscado por Internet y no he podido encontrar un modelo de circuito que pueda usar, la idea es simple un interruptor controlado por wifi.

Espero que puedan ayudarme


----------



## chclau (Ene 6, 2014)

La idea es simple pero la implementacion no lo es. WiFi funciona a 2.4GigaHertz, si no tenes bastante experiencia en RF... no hay ni por donde empezar.

Modulos ya listos, eso si puedes encontrar a patadas, a traves de Microchip, TI y otros fabricantes.


----------



## cibernator (Ene 6, 2014)

En eso tienes razon no tengo experiencia en RF, y como puedo usar los modulos? , creo que me estoy perdiendo con este proyecto


----------



## chclau (Ene 7, 2014)

Entra en lossitios de los fabricantes y veras de que se trata, los modulos listos en general NO son dificiles de usar pero los tenes que ver por vos mismo, una imagen vale por mil palabras.


----------



## vitro012 (Ene 27, 2014)

Podrias intentar con el transceptor nRF24L01.

Apenas comence a hacer pruebas, te dejo algunos de los links
que encontre.
www.nordicsemi.com/eng/Products/2.4GHz-RF/nRF24L01
www.sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos/nrf24l01
www.playground.arduino.cc/InterfacingWithHardware/Nrf24L01


----------



## ETTORE (May 30, 2014)

y si uso por vía infrarroja, bueno, yo tengo una idea parecida así, a mi forma de entender y claro con respeto a sus ideas, es usando un optotriac y un triac, en la etapa de potencia y en la etapa de control, el receptor, es el detalle. Me puedes decir que usar?, Se los agradezco de antemano


----------



## edwin ts (Jun 12, 2014)

Ettore, Podrias utilizar Bluetooth


----------

